# Don't forget your wife...



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Gigging can be a fun way to get your wife out fishing with you. It is always nice to see the husband/wife trips, and even better when the bachelor gigging trip party was 2 weeks ago! Lately the flounder have shown the usual summer pattern of hit and miss with certain areas. If you don't see any in your area, move to another. When you do find them, there will be a bunch of them laying around. Sand and sand shell mix areas have been the best producing areas and the winds should be fairly calm this week with some rain chances early on. 
Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------

